# Elvinator Mod: Material Used



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All,

With respect to the Elvinator mod for mazzers:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/elvin/sets/72157605144154794/

http://bigeyelaboratory.com/publicDOCS/mazzerModButterFly_elvin.pdf

What material have people found to be the best and how do you get from the template to the material? Is it print and trace? Or have you found a good printer friendly surface?

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flexible plastic place mat from ikea


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In another thread someone said they printed then stuck to a milk bottle, then cut, seemed like a good idea.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Tbh I use a schnozzola and if you fold it right, it's the perfect fit.

I printed the design and ran the paper through a laminator.

Cut out and enjoy.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Schnozz for me too works great.

I printed the template and then overlaid a plastic cd sleeve/wallet and cut out the design. Then used 'invisible' tape to secure it.

Because it's thin and flexible, with the right positioning there are no caught grounds and they fall centrally into the basket.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

...installed my Elvinator last night..... purchased an ikea mat.. (thanks jeebsy). Certainly feels like solid material that isnt going to die soon, as per the Schnoz (which i made out of cardboard).

Wasnt that hard to fit...a bit fiddly at first but figured it out. Very nice conical loading of the pf....only thing i've noticed is that if you allow the grids to build up in the doser (rather than rapid flicking) I find that they clog the Elvinator exit shoot. Does make me wonder why Mazzer don't sort out the exit spout with some solution like this.....


----------



## wanart (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

I know it's a year old thread... I have just ordered a refurbished SJ and planning to do the Elvinator mod.. but I can't find the pdf anywhere!

I tried http://bigeyelaboratory.com/publicDOCS/mazzerModButterFly_elvin.pdf but it seems the file is not there anymore?

@Delfi, do you still have the pdf?


----------

